# Applaws vs Arden grange dry food?



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Ted is still on royal canin kitten with 2 meals of wet food per day, purely or hi life.. I want to let him have a higher quality dry food too, any suggestions? I am researching these at the minute? &#128527;


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

My kitten came from the breeder on RC and I changed her to Applaws to up the quality: she loves it


----------



## Kim Jeffers (Sep 18, 2015)

Any advice on applaws vs Arden grange dry? Is AG grain free?


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

I would go for applaws over arden grange as if I remember there's lots of potatoe in AG


----------



## Kim Jeffers (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks. Ps my boy kitten is called Teddy!


----------



## Kim Jeffers (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry one more question...I see your initial post was from 2014... What did u decide in the end...Applaws dry and hilife wet? I'm having a similar dilemma at the moment. Thank you


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Applaws dry, sainsburys the delicious collection, butchers classic, purely, hi life and occasionally encore :*) I rotate as they get so fussy!!


----------



## Kim Jeffers (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks! As they are still kittens some of the supermarket ones like sainsburys are available but I've tried kitten Wainwrights (pets at home), purely and hi life.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Thrive fish is a big hit too :*)


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Zooplus is great value for buying thrive


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

TeddyMum said:


> Zooplus is great value for buying thrive


I don't think they sell the dry food do they??


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

I meant thrive wet.


----------



## TeddyMum (Jul 26, 2014)

Try sell the treats so maybe they sell the dry too..


----------

